# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  عشان خاطر شهر رمضان

## كته

*نتسامح كلنا
وانا
كته ده
العفو لله والرسول
ولو غلطه فى حقكم
اعفو لى
*

----------


## عجبكو

*العفو و العافية شيخ كته 
*

----------


## ابولين

*العفو والعافية شيخ كتة العفو لله ورسولة 00وكل سنة وانت والامة الاسلامية وخصوصا اعضاءاونلاين سالمين وتامين ومتلمين ومتحابين 00
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*فكرة جميلة ان نتسامح جميعا
في هذا الشهر العظيم وان يحب 
بعضنا بعضا رغم ان كل هذا موجود فعلا

***********
************
*************
الدعوات لاخواننا الهلالاب بدوام  الهزائم
امين
*

----------

